# Funny personal ads



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

What are the strangest, most guffaw-inducing ones you've seen?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a *personal*, but still...


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)




----------

